# Waites Island Oct 5/6



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

Took the fishing club from Coastal Carolina University to waites island for a surf fishing camping trip. Got a little wet on friday nite but not for to long, and amazinly it was flat on the beach, only saw 2 nice whiting and 1 large southern come on the beach, we fished all nite to not much biting. well i went to bed around 2am and was wakened to someone asking me to break out the net cause there was tons of mullet on the beach, caught some bait and the blues were hot all morning, there were tons of nice blues being caught and i think we ended with atleast 30 in the cooler. left them biting around 12 this afternoon to come home and get the sand out of some werid places
great day


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

where is waties island?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

right next to bird island


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

you mean south of birds island? how could you get on the island with little river inlet jetties.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

yeah south of bird, just on the other side of the inlet. You need a boat really, but come to think of it if you walked from the condos is cherry grove you could get there. What a walk that would be.

I have seen people driving on that beach, but I am not sure who those people are. Deep in the corner of that south jetty is the perfect spot along the beach for HUGE mullet. This time of year.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

Coastal Carolina owns the lower end of the island and we have road access to the island on the south end with a small bridge, its gated though


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I know this bridge of which you speak  redfish and flounder like it around these parts.......


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

Here are the pics of the blues in the sink

before









after









nothing will go to waste as i will use the after part for sharks on wensday


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

bmcox86 said:


> Took the fishing club from Coastal Carolina University to waites island for a surf fishing camping trip. Got a little wet on friday nite but not for to long, and amazinly it was flat on the beach, only saw 2 nice whiting and 1 large southern come on the beach, we fished all nite to not much biting. well i went to bed around 2am and was wakened to someone asking me to break out the net cause there was tons of mullet on the beach, caught some bait and the blues were hot all morning, there were tons of nice blues being caught and i think we ended with atleast 30 in the cooler. left them biting around 12 this afternoon to come home and get the sand out of some werid places
> great day


My son is senior at Coastal and has a 4x4....does he have access to the road\gate or is it just the fishing club...if so how does join


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

only the club as we have to get permission from the school to get the key, tell him to come out and join the meetings are at 530 on tuesdays in the smith science building room 114


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

you are all making me jealous since i know king mackerel, big blues, and spanish can be caught from the jetties at the right time.


----------

